# Schmeißt Thomas Gottschalk alles hin?



## Stefan102 (6 Feb. 2012)

​
Bedeutet Thomas Gottschalks (61) Abschied von Wetten, dass..? nun eventuell tatsächlich sein komplettes Abtreten von der deutschen Fernsehlandschaft? Denn seine neue Sendung „Gottschalk live“ auf ARD scheint die Zuschauer nicht vor die Bildschirme locken zu können. Der Entertainer, der mit der Samstagabendsendung zwei Jahrzehnte lang Erfolge feierte, sieht sich nun mit einem Quotentief konfrontiert.

Führt dies jetzt dazu, dass er alles hinschmeißt und in Rente geht? So lassen sich zumindest Andeutungen, die Gottschalk im Interview mit dem Radiosender rbb machte, interpretieren. „Ich werde mich den Leuten nicht länger als nötig hinterhertragen“, erklärte der Moderator, der offenbar den Eindruck gewinnt, die Fernsehzuschauer hätten genug von ihm. Und er wurde noch deutlicher, als er hinzufügte: „Wenn ich den Eindruck habe, dass das, was ich mache, bei den Leuten nicht gewünscht wird, dann lasse ich es. Ich will den Menschen etwas anbieten, woran sie Spaß haben. Berühmt bin ich, reich bin ich – also mehr brauche ich nicht.“

Aber obwohl die letzte Folge seiner täglich um 19:20 Uhr laufenden Sendung nur von 1,4 Millionen Menschen eingeschaltet wurde, möchte Gottschalk es noch eine Weile versuchen, denn er ist der Meinung, noch sei sein Job „von einer gewissen Relevanz“. Aber er machte auch klar: „Wenn das Gegenteil der Fall ist, bin ich einer der wenigen, die es sich leisten können, guten Mutes ins Exil zu gehen.“ Noch muss also niemand in Panik ausbrechen, dass Thomas Gottschalk schon morgen aus dem TV verschwunden sein könnte. Aber er spielt offenbar durchaus mit dem Gedanken ans Aufhören, sollten die Quoten weiter unten bleiben und somit seine Tätigkeit irrelevant werden.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (6 Feb. 2012)

> Ich will den Menschen etwas anbieten, woran sie Spaß haben.



dann hätte er ja auch weiter bei wetten-dass machen können....


----------



## Max100 (6 Feb. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> dann hätte er ja auch weiter bei wetten-dass machen können....



Klar, ich hab sowieso nicht verstanden, dass er dort aufgehört hat, der Unfall war doch nicht seine Schuld.
Oder hat er nur einen Vorwand gesucht?


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Feb. 2012)

"Berühmt bin ich, reich bin ich – also mehr brauche ich nicht."

Eine klare und ehrliche Aussage. Gefällt mir! :thumbup:


----------



## wiesel (6 Feb. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> dann hätte er ja auch weiter bei wetten-dass machen können....




Für mich war Wetten dass total langweilig. Mir würde er nicht fehlen.


----------



## Black Cat (6 Feb. 2012)

Wetten dass hat schon nach Frank Elstner seinen Flair verloren. Gottschalk hat nur wegen Hunziker noch Quote gehabt. Jetzt wär der richtige Zeitpunkt für Thomas auszusteigen, was er jetzt zeigt ist sowas von ausgelutscht und langweilig das selbst die flachen Gags von Ihm nicht mehr zum lachen sind. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung: Gottschalk soll abtreten!


----------



## tommie3 (7 Feb. 2012)

Diese "Dauerwerbesendung" mit etwas Programm zwischendurch hab ich mir 1x angetan.1x zuviel.


----------



## JayP (11 Feb. 2012)

Ich will meine GEZ Gebühren zurück für die verplemperten Millionengagen von Gottschalk,Jauch,Plasberg,Christiansen und co und zwar sofort kopf99


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Feb. 2012)

JayP schrieb:


> Ich will meine GEZ Gebühren zurück für die verplemperten Millionengagen von Gottschalk,Jauch,Plasberg,Christiansen und co und zwar sofort kopf99



Und ich will meine Steuergelder zurück für verplemperte Sozialleistungen im In,-und Ausland! 

Aber leider ist das Leben kein Wunschkonzert!


----------

